# FinerDetails - Audi RS4 Avant



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

The car came in to my unit at Rochdale for a minor correction and full detail - interior, engine bay, etc etc. and just to give a reason behind the lack of pictures, its a one day job 






















































































































Correctionn was 3m extra fine cut at 2000 rpms and brought back to refinement. The exception was the bonnet where I tried some FCP to see if the aqua blade scratches would come out, but rounding off and reduction was the limit.








































































































































Final wax was Collinite 476s as the owner is also the owner of a Concrete business so you can use your imagination as to its weekly home


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it :argie:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Love the job there!

Would love one of these next. Looked a bit of a state that one tho!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice work mate!! keep looking at your stuff and each one is amazing!!!


----------



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

good job done there mate if that was mine it would never be that dirty in the first place :thumb:
scott


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning Mate as always


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

great job mate


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work Iain! :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning.

Greg


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice work, looks beautiful again :argie:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

That's come up very nice! Beautiful shine on that red paint.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking Iain :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent. i want to own one of these


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks awsome. Red cars really pay back after bit of TLC


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Iain, how can you be sure the scratches are from a water blade?

the last picture is brilliant btw.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent work as always Iain, I can only dream of getting a car looking that good, I'll just stick to waving a wand at it:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Iain, how can you be sure the scratches are from a water blade?
> 
> the last picture is brilliant btw.


by asking the owner who has been washing and drying it :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that car was bad for such a new one!!

Excellent turnaround!!... as always!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing work on an amazing car


----------



## dominic (Aug 23, 2010)

hello all i know the car is minging but if you work were i work you would understand how hard it is to keep it clean, great job done by ian so i will now have to keep it a bit cleaner or i will be spending more money with him )


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

such a lovely looking estate car


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Iain, love the 2nd to last pic. . .awesome:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

dominic said:


> hello all i know the car is minging but if you work were i work you would understand how hard it is to keep it clean, great job done by ian so i will now have to keep it a bit cleaner or i will be spending more money with him )


Yet again an example of why peopke should please keep their comment objective about a customer's car!

Thanks again Dom for your custom, catch you soon!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice turnaround on an amazing car 
Cant believe the amount of work you get done in a day, bet you sleep well at night.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also like to add that the distance i travel to work and how busy i get sometimes my van looks minging but I do not see any need for people to comment on the owners cleaning method.

The Studio is a place for us lot who do it for a living to showcase our work and sometimes peoples comments on here could harm customer/supplier relations as it looks like people on here are slagging off peoples way of life.

Please can we have some common courtesy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I would also like to add that the distance i travel to work and how busy i get sometimes my van looks minging but I do not see any need for people to comment on the owners cleaning method.
> 
> The Studio is a place for us lot who do it for a living to showcase our work and sometimes peoples comments on here could harm customer/supplier relations as it looks like people on here are slagging off peoples way of life.
> 
> Please can we have some common courtesy


agree, some people seem to type before thinking..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice turn around :thumb:

You cant beat a bit of Vorsprung Durch Technik, but then I am Biased 


Out of interest what Polish and LSP did you use please as great for a one day detail. Many thanks.


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> Very nice turn around :thumb:
> 
> You cant beat a bit of Vorsprung Durch Technik, but then I am Biased
> 
> Out of interest what Polish and LSP did you use please as great for a one day detail. Many thanks.


The polish as written above is 3M extra fine and FCP, wax is collinite 476 :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

jacob12_1993 said:


> The polish as written above is 3M extra fine and FCP, wax is collinite 476 :thumb:


Thanks, must have missed that. I have 845 on mine, so thats good, thanks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Thanks, must have missed that. I have 845 on mine, so thats good, thanks.


Iain wouldn't of answered your question anyway steve, he's not on here anymore, which is a shame as he's a great detailer imo


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Iain wouldn't of answered your question anyway steve, he's not on here anymore, which is a shame as he's a great detailer imo


Thats a shame


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Saw those magic letters RS and the word Audi in one sentence and had to look .. Lovely car and work


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

good job,looks great.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic finish - love that Audi red when glossy


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good  u must have been going like the clappers to do it in 1 day :lol:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That's an outstanding detail for a 1-day job! :thumb:


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

love it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Some great finished pictures! Red is another colour that looks dazzling when its defect free and finished off. May I ask out of curiosity what pads etc you used in conjunction with the 3M extra fine (yellow top) and 3M FCP (green top)?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what a lovely car


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

You missed the black smudge all around the wheels... Oh wait its the tires lol profile couldn't be lower!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic finish and awesome car! Wish my A4 s-line would turn into one of them over night!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, lovely, lovely, lovely...

So love Red and particularly the Audi-VW-Seat Group Reds :argie: especially when brought up to the standard you have done there ; stunning!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------

